# Range Finders



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought this would be a good place for this. I currently have a Bushnell 400 rangefinder. For field trials it isn't enough, it's fine under 100 yards. I can put the little square on a person with a white coat on at ~200 yards and it will seldom give me the range. I have tried out the same thing but a Bushnel 600 unit and it wasn't any better. 

What will work to find the range of a gunner out to ~400 yards?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I thought this would be a good place for this. I currently have a Bushnell 400 rangefinder. For field trials it isn't enough, it's fine under 100 yards. I can put the little square on a person with a white coat on at ~200 yards and it will seldom give me the range. I have tried out the same thing but a Bushnel 600 unit and it wasn't any better.
> 
> What will work to find the range of a gunner out to ~400 yards?


I have the 500 and i've shot stuff at 490, and matched exactly to my buddie's 800 or 1000 (i can't remember).

Shayne


----------



## Mark Copeland (Mar 5, 2003)

Howard, you checked your batteries?  

I don't have a problem with my 400 either but at the same time I can't be shaking at all while trying to get the reading. It works on stickmen as well up to 375yds.

The Leica is a very nice unit. Optics are awesome even in low light but more expensive than the Bushnell.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Mark, I just did a google search for Leica Rangefinders. Seems there is a LRF 800 for around $350. Is this what you are talking about? I can't make my Bushnel Yardage Pro 400 work on gunners consistantly at 200 yards. Were you saying the Leica will consistantly work on a gunner at 400 yards? 

The gunner at 400 yards is the standard I've set for myself for any rangefinder I buy. 

Just wondering who has worked one that will do this, and what brand and model was it?

PS Shayne what was the brand of the 800 and 1000 you were talking about, and were you shooting people or a big reflective sign or something?


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

My Bushnell 400 works fine out to 400 yards if the batteries aren't low and the appropiate setting is used for the conditions (i.e. rain, reflective,..etc..)


----------



## Mark Copeland (Mar 5, 2003)

Howard I have the same range finder as you and I (seriously and truthfully) don't have any kind of problem with ranging stickmen or throwers up to 400 yards.

I'm an avid bow hunter and rangefinders are the most important equipment we use behind the bow itself. Three of my hunting buddies have switched to the Leica, however I don't believe they have the 800 in production now. We sat around camp one day and range everything from small rocks to cedar trees up to 640 yards with the Leica's. They work very well and the optics is awesome-significantly better than my Bushnell. Leica is known in the photo world as having lenses in the Hasleblad quality-really top of the line stuff. 

http://www.leica-camera.com/sportoptik/produkte/rangemaster/index_e.html

Read about the pinmaster, it sounds like something that might be a little more sensitive to smaller objects.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

I have had the opportunity to "Test" many units and have found the best one to use is the Nikon Buckmaster 800. I did various ranges and tests on what gives the best signal ect.... I also checked for accurate readings based on actual measurements. Again it was a close run between the Nikon and Bushnell 800 out passed 100 yards. But inside of 50 yards the nikon was by far more accurate. And the closer you got the more accurate it was. I used mine mainly to set up my decoy spread when hunting. I just set my furthest decoy at 40 yards by RF and I knew when they got in closer than that decoy, I could call the shot.

P.S I had this opportunity because I was a Part-Time worker at Bass Pro while I was here in Great Lakes, Ill on active duty for the Navy. But now I am tranferring to Washington State.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Hey Mark, I just did a google search for Leica Rangefinders. Seems there is a LRF 800 for around $350. Is this what you are talking about? I can't make my Bushnel Yardage Pro 400 work on gunners consistantly at 200 yards. Were you saying the Leica will consistantly work on a gunner at 400 yards?
> 
> The gunner at 400 yards is the standard I've set for myself for any rangefinder I buy.
> 
> ...


Bushnell. I think you got a bad one or something. I can shoot small tree trucks at 200, white coated gunner is no problemo.

Shayne


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Howard,

I think you got a defective unit. I have a Bushnell 400 and have shot a fence post out at 370 before.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Howard

I have a Bushnell 800 and it works great. Get me a thrower in the field and I can give you a range.

When I judged with Skip Cope last year, I tried to explain to him how deceiving distances were in the west. I told him the mark he wanted was about 500 yards, not the 300 he thought. The rangefinder came out to 475. Marks got shorter.

Ted


----------

